# Moving to Singapore in a few weeks



## jonponton (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I am moving to Singapore in a few weeks to work for a global resources company. 

I was hoping for some advice on the following. 

Accommodation
My current plan is to stay in a hotel or serviced apartment for a week or two whilst looking for an apartment / condo. I like the idea of living on the east coast, districts 15 and 16, and I will be working in marina bay. Any recommendations regarding finding good accommodation and how to avoid getting ripped off?

Banking
I plan to open a personal bank account for my salary to go into once I arrive in singapore and possibly get a credit card too? Any recommendations or pit falls to avoid?

Social life
I'm an Aussie and usually get along with most people from most walks of life. Any recommendations on where to go to meet / make friends? Good social scenes, sporting or cycling clubs?

And lastly any tips for saving money? I plan to try and avoid eating out every night but any other tips for saving money in Singapore?

Thanks in advance!
Jon.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

1. Accomodation: HDB is cheaper but does not have facilites like condo

2. Bank: UOB is good. no fees for opening bank account as long as you have min $500 

3. Eating Out: It is cheap if you eat at those hawker center or food court. It is expensive if you eat at restaurant or bar. 

4. Alcohol: Expensive in Singapore

5. Public Transport: Bus and MRT are cheap unless you take taxi..


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

UOB Charges: Fees 
A S$2 minimum balance fee will be charged if your average daily balance for the month falls below S$500 
For a list of fees applicable, please click here 

You must be at least 15 years old (Singaporean / Permanent Resident or Non-Singaporean) 
Minimum initial deposit of S$500 (Singaporeans / Permanent Residents); S$20 (for Singaporeans / Permanent Residents with a monthly income of less than S$2,000, and who are using the account as a Basic Bank Account); S$1,000 (Non-Singaporeans)

http://www.uob.com.sg/personal/deposits/savings/passbook_saving_account.html


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That's for a savings account. Apparent UOB has a different policy for current (a.k.a. checking) accounts. There are plenty of savings accounts with zero underbalance fees, including the aforementioned OCBC Plus! account.


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Jon, 

I've been here for 12 years... moving soon, but did well while I was here. 

Accommodation: You can find a place in the east for about 2500-3500 depending on the number of rooms. I current rent a 2 bedroom condo near Changi for about 2K a month. The nicer & more convenient the apartment, the more expensive it will be. There you can look at st701 and propertyguru to get an idea of pricing. From the east where I am, the ECP is convenient to get to work (I used to work near MBS). 

Banking: I use the worlds local bank. Simply because of the availability when I travel. DBS/OCBS/POSB used to charge ATM usage when I was travelling. 

Social Life; if you're a drinker, it's expensive. Level 33 at MBS has a nice IPA for about $20 a pint, but I opt for the $8 pints at prince of wales or timbre. There are quite a few social clubs around... especially for aussies. Most of them have web sites. 

Good luck with your relocation! 

Cheers,
Snap



jonponton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am moving to Singapore in a few weeks to work for a global resources company.
> 
> ...


----------

